# Spain for single retired women?



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

How suitable or unsuitable might Spain be for an older woman retiring alone? Are some areas better than others in this regard? I speak fluent, albeit Latin American, Spanish and would plan to stay for the duration.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

would you need a visa????

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not really qualified to answer but have a friend who is in just that position.

She seems to manage fine but needs to have friends (who speak English) close by. She has chosen Moraira because of the English community and the many things that go on there - British Legion, WI (not sure if it's exactly this) etc.


If you can get your visa and have all the various legal requirements sorted out, then I would say YES.


----------



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> would you need a visa????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, a retiree visa.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

windwalker said:


> Yes, a retiree visa.


 Is there such a thing????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Is there such a thing????
> 
> Jo xxx


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...12390-retirement-visa-us-citizens-we-got.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...12390-retirement-visa-us-citizens-we-got.html


 well you see I'm hazy on the whole visa issue - I vaguely remember another American who didnt find it easy??????!!! But things change on a daily basis in Spain dont they lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> well you see I'm hazy on the whole visa issue - I vaguely remember another American who didnt find it easy??????!!! But things change on a daily basis in Spain dont they lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx


afaik they are the only ones who have been posting here in the past few years who have actually managed to get a retiremnet visa - it for sure isn't easy!!

that's why I remembered them 

mind you - if the OP has 160,000 € to spare she could maybe qualify for residency under the (proposed) new rules?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la...-retirement-visa-us-citizen-fact-how-not.html I was thinking of this one

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la...-retirement-visa-us-citizen-fact-how-not.html I was thinking of this one
> 
> Jo xxx


oh yes....... the way to REALLY get a visa..............


not


----------



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

My question is more like - Can an older expat woman living alone integrate into the local Spanish community? In which parts of Spain might this be easier to do? Does it have to be a city of a certain size, or can it be done in villages too?
Let's just assume I can get the retiree's visa and go on from there. LOL

I have been looking at France too and believe it can be done there. For various reasons, I would like to know more about how this might work in Spain. How much of the more traditional male dominated culture survives in Spain today, and would that make it more difficult?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

windwalker said:


> My question is more like - can an older expat woman living alone integrate into the local Spanish community?In which parts of Spain might this be easier to do? Does it have to be a city of a certain size, or can it be done in villages too?
> Let's just assume I can get the retiree's visa and go on from there. LOL


 I guess if you're friendly, pleasant and speak the language then you can make friends with anyone. I cant imagine that folk would avoid you simply because you're on your own. As for where??? Well, who can say. Thats something you have to go and see for yourself really - I would say villages maybe more personal, but the may also be wary of strangers????? Spains a huge place, you must list your needs and wants ie near to a good airport, the sea, the campo, hospital........then narrow it down and go and take a look around. I havent a clue about male dominated culture - or even if there is such a thing?????


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

windwalker said:


> My question is more like - Can an older expat woman living alone integrate into the local Spanish community? In which parts of Spain might this be easier to do? Does it have to be a city of a certain size, or can it be done in villages too?
> Let's just assume I can get the retiree's visa and go on from there. LOL
> 
> I have been looking at France too and believe it can be done there. For various reasons, I would like to know more about how this might work in Spain. How much of the more traditional male dominated culture survives in Spain today, and would that make it more difficult?


I don't see why you wouldn't be able to 'integrate' anywhere you chose to live pretty much

yes, non-spanish move into villages too, & become part of the community - you say you speak Spanish so that would obviously make it easier in those areas

it's more about _you_ than Spain - if you do lots of visiting you'll probably find somewhere you'll feel 'at home' & chose to live there


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I'm a retired female living with another retired female albeit as a gay couple who have lived together for thirty-two years - we were both married but it was a phase we went through...

When we took early retirement we left the UK for the Czech Republic then moved on to Spain. My son and dil have a house near to where we now live.

I really cannot see why there should be any problem for you if you decide to move to Spain. Of course there are areas that are perhaps a tad unsuitable for retirees of either gender....insalubrious inner-city areas or remote country locations spring to mind. 

But these are to be found in any country, including, I'm sure, the U.S. so there is imo no reason why you should not settle happily in Spain.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi
As somebody else said a lot would be to do with your attitude as to how you would fit in. However as regards things like safety, a 'womans's place in the society', what there is to do, would all depend very much on the environment that you chose to live in. 

In our very traditional village the older women's role is very much home based. This said does not mean that they do not have 'good' lives. From what we see here the older woman have plenty of friends, who due to the good weather they have plenty of time to see, maybe walking in the campo collecting natures' offerings, going to church and generally sitting chatting. Valencia was very hot on activities for the '3rd age' when we first arrived here and we soon signed up for yoga and then tai chi.

I was amazed to see a lady well into her 80's walking down to the rubbish bin one morning at 2 am. Something you wouldn't see or indeed do yourself such is crime and the fear of crime in UK.

For younger retirees in which category I am guessing you fall into and judging by your name you would find many more serious walking groups both Spanish and English as the walking around here is fantastic - this of course enables the forming of friendships.

Sorry this was not intended to be an 'essay' but thought it might help if you could hear about real examples rather than, just that yes it's fine or no don't do it. Of course you would have to visit the areas you are interested in first but if you have a think more about what you would like in your life I am sure that many people will tell you what their area has to offer.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Male-dominated culture.... well, the men in our village certainly like to think so.
Although I have noticed that it will be a woman, or group of women, pushing the men forward to 'assert their authority'. 

But what I do find extremely irritating when talking to Spanish men (particularly of the middle to senior generation), is the almost dismissal of a female voice when a man is with her.
I have had conversations with men in our village and in all forms of administration, where I do the talking and the man to whom I am talking replies to my husband (who then looks to me to answer the question!).
But how that would apply when the woman is on her own, I'm not sure...

Personally, I would not like to be a female on her own moving to a small village.
It is not that no one will talk to you, because the village women would - you would provide them with something new to talk about later among themselves.
But Spanish villages, in my experience, are made up of groups of close-knit families. Outsiders may be welcomed, but they will never be fully part of any close-knit group.

Whereas, in a large town or city, you are likely to find a whole host of other outsiders who are much more willing to make you a part of their disparate group, especially when you can speak the language.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Inland villages can be a problem for a woman on her own. We know of two in particular:


In one case the woman was living here with her three children but the husband was living and working in UK. Her life was made an absolute misery until she started teaching children English as part of a local academy after which she was "accepted". Then her husband joined her and eveything is now fine.
In case two, the woman had been married to a Spaniard, they divorced and she moved into her own place in a village. Her life was hell. If she was out, people would break in and cause damage /steal stuff. She put all sorts of security measures in place and it still continued. In the end she was driven out and repatriated to UK leaving everything behind.

Whether a stray woman on her own is seen as a threat by the other women in the village and they drive their downtrodden husbands to get rid of the lone woman, I don't know.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Solwriter said:


> Although I have noticed that it will be a woman, or group of women, pushing the men forward to 'assert their authority'.
> 
> But what I do find extremely irritating when talking to Spanish men (particularly of the middle to senior generation), is the almost dismissal of a female voice when a man is with her.
> I have had conversations with men in our village and in all forms of administration, where I do the talking and the man to whom I am talking replies to my husband (who then looks to me to answer the question!).


Um, I have even had that happen to me in NYC, and in London, more than once. 
I hate that! 
I think that sort of thing can happen anyplace with men who have a certain view of women, or with men of a certain generation, right!?

Which leaves me with this question... Does it happen to women MORE OFTEN in Spain?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

LaraMascara said:


> Um, I have even had that happen to me in NYC, and in London, more than once.
> I hate that!
> I think that sort of thing can happen anyplace with men who have a certain view of women, or with men of a certain generation, right!?
> 
> Which leaves me with this question... Does it happen to women MORE OFTEN in Spain?


I can only speak for me, but I can honestly say that I have hardly ever had this happen to me in the UK, whereas in Spain it has happened a lot.
And yes, I hate it too!


----------



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

..


neilmac said:


> In our very traditional village the older women's role is very much home based. This said does not mean that they do not have 'good' lives. From what we see here the older woman have plenty of friends, who due to the good weather they have plenty of time to see, maybe walking in the campo collecting natures' offerings, going to church and generally sitting chatting. Valencia was very hot on activities for the '3rd age' when we first arrived here and we soon signed up for yoga and then tai chi.


I wouldn't want to end up in a place where I was expected to stay home, go to church, and all the older women dressed in black forever after being widowed.

Walking, swimming laps, my dogs, are what I like to do. I'm 67 and hope to stay active as long as possible. I come from a long lived family.
Probably a small town or city might work better than a small village.

I would like to know which provinces have more women in public positions?


----------



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I'm a retired female living with another retired female albeit as a gay couple who have lived together for thirty-two years - we were both married but it was a phase we went through...
> 
> When we took early retirement we left the UK for the Czech Republic then moved on to Spain. My son and dil have a house near to where we now live.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your helpful comments. I live in a fairly remote rural area in the US and it really doesn't work well for me here either.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

windwalker said:


> ..
> 
> I wouldn't want to end up in a place where I was expected to stay home, go to church, and all the older women dressed in black forever after being widowed.
> 
> ...


Denia has city status but is more like a small busy UK town. It's a traditional town in that it is not overrun by any particular nationality so you will see plenty of older women dressed in black as well as bars that appear to be for "old men only". But it does have a thriving expat community of many nationalities and a U3A organisation which could serve as a way of getting to meet new people (if that is what you want). 

If I was single and retired, I could certainly live a very full and active life there. There is an excellent beach on the southern side of the town with a paseo that runs to the coves of Las Rotas ... renowned for it's excellent diving - where you will see dog walkers, joggers and families at all times of the year.

It also has good road links and a regular ferry to the Balearics.

Not sure about how many women there are in public positions as I don't live in Denia but the mayor is a woman.


----------



## British Bulldog (Nov 23, 2012)

windwalker said:


> How suitable or unsuitable might Spain be for an older woman retiring alone? Are some areas better than others in this regard? I speak fluent, albeit Latin American, Spanish and would plan to stay for the duration.



Hi there,

I think you will like spain as a retiree,if your health is ok plus you have regular income most importantly!,buying in spain is a bargain now(use good reputable estate agent and independant solicitor) a flat especially a villa detatched,renting depending where you live is reasonable also.

I would say its important to have expat friends nearby to you as if you need help or advice and english speaking company someone to talk to is very important.

You did not say where you were thinking of looking to move to?,yes of course some areas better than others,depends on if you want to live inland or near to the sea or in a small village in the mountains,large city,prices reflect location of course,i would not want to be too faraway from doctors or hospitals as advice to you and preferably on a bus line and nearby shops.
You need to think what you would like e.g location,sea,town,village,expat community,as mentioned by slipnoh towns e.g valencia area near sea moraira,calpe,denia,oliva,javea,look on the internet more info,they mostly have good expat support community.

Good luck!:clap2:

bulldoglane:


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Windwalker,
As a more mature healthy lady who is used to living in a more remote part of US, I am sure you would enjoy Spain.
I wouldn't recommend living in a small inland village though, you would be much better off in one of the smaller coastal towns which British Bulldog suggests, with shops, supermarkets, restaurants, Drs,Vets surgery's nearby, places to walk and meet people.
There are plenty of organisations you can be involved in to enrich your life, and whilst these towns have a lot of various expats from various European countries, Spanish is widely Spoken so you would have no problems communicating with the locals.
As we all get older, and never know what the future has in store regarding illness or mobility, if you are too far out of of town/inland, you may find things more difficult.


----------



## British Bulldog (Nov 23, 2012)

fergie said:


> Hi Windwalker,
> As a more mature healthy lady who is used to living in a more remote part of US, I am sure you would enjoy Spain.
> I wouldn't recommend living in a small inland village though, you would be much better off in one of the smaller coastal towns which British Bulldog suggests, with shops, supermarkets, restaurants, Drs,Vets surgery's nearby, places to walk and meet people.
> There are plenty of organisations you can be involved in to enrich your life, and whilst these towns have a lot of various expats from various European countries, Spanish is widely Spoken so you would have no problems communicating with the locals.
> As we all get older, and never know what the future has in store regarding illness or mobility, if you are too far out of of town/inland, you may find things more difficult.


:clap2:

dog


----------



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

British Bulldog said:


> .
> I would say its important to have expat friends nearby to you as if you need help or advice and english speaking company someone to talk to is very important.
> 
> You did not say where you were thinking of looking to move to?,yes of course some areas better than others,depends on if you want to live inland or near to the sea or in a small village in the mountains,large city,prices reflect location of course,i would not want to be too faraway from doctors or hospitals as advice to you and preferably on a bus line and nearby shops.
> You need to think what you would like e.g location,sea,town,village,expat community,as mentioned by slipnoh towns e.g valencia area near sea moraira,calpe,denia,oliva,javea,look on the internet more info,they mostly have good expat support community.



I do not want to move to an expat community. That would seem to negate the reasons for going to Spain. One or two English speaking friends would be good, but I'd hope to make good Spanish friends too. 

I don't really want to live in a beach area. Probably the outskirts of a medium size town with public transportation would be my choice, as long as there were outdoor activities available. I have looked at Lleida and Valladolid, am open to other ideas too, including Galicia. I hate months of heat and humidity so not Andalucia from what I've heard.
When I lived in Argentina, I took classes, photography, etc., all kinds of things, and made local friends that way. Would this be possible in Spain? I assume that retired professionals in Spain do not sit at home and wait to die. What do they do? Are there activities geared toward seniors?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

windwalker said:


> I do not want to move to an expat community. That would seem to negate the reasons for going to Spain. One or two English speaking friends would be good, but I'd hope to make good Spanish friends too.
> 
> I don't really want to live in a beach area. Probably the outskirts of a medium size town with public transportation would be my choice, as long as there were outdoor activities available. I have looked at Lleida and Valladolid, am open to other ideas too, including Galicia. I hate months of heat and humidity so not Andalucia from what I've heard.
> When I lived in Argentina, I took classes, photography, etc., all kinds of things, and made local friends that way. Would this be possible in Spain? I assume that retired professionals in Spain do not sit at home and wait to die. What do they do? Are there activities geared toward seniors?


We had our holiday last year in Galicia and, yes, parts would suit you down to the ground. A Coruña for example but you do get rain in that neck of the woods. It has a certain amount of touristic charm but is not over-run.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

windwalker; I[B[I said:


> ] assume that retired professionals in Spain do not sit at home and wait to die[/B]. [/I]What do they do? Are there activities geared toward seniors?


Chance would be a fine thing

I joined a Spanish political party and a dog rescue organisation and I'm wondering where my 'quiet retirement life' went....

This week I've spent time negotiating over the sale of assets the charity owns, talking with the Town Hall about a possible contract to run the Municipal perrera, helping set up for our Christmas Fair and today will be spent actually helping at the Fair.

That's apart from working a day a week at the kennels and spending time every day dealing with phone calls and correspondence...

We have made very many friends here, Spanish and of many other nationalities. We could easily get involved in even more activities but we are now beginning to regard 'free time' as more precious than when we were working back in the UK!!!

It's up to the individual to get out there and get involved in whatever floats your boat...in our case politics and dogs. You will be welcomed


----------



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Chance would be a fine thing
> 
> I joined a Spanish political party and a dog rescue organisation and I'm wondering where my 'quiet retirement life' went....
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is what I wanted to know about.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

windwalker said:


> I do not want to move to an expat community. That would seem to negate the reasons for going to Spain. One or two English speaking friends would be good, but I'd hope to make good Spanish friends too.
> 
> I don't really want to live in a beach area. Probably the outskirts of a medium size town with public transportation would be my choice, as long as there were outdoor activities available. I have looked at Lleida and Valladolid, am open to other ideas too, including Galicia. I hate months of heat and humidity so not Andalucia from what I've heard.
> When I lived in Argentina, I took classes, photography, etc., all kinds of things, and made local friends that way. Would this be possible in Spain? I assume that retired professionals in Spain do not sit at home and wait to die. What do they do? Are there activities geared toward seniors?


Lleida can get just as hot as Andalucia at times and I wouldn't call the heat wherever I've been in Andalucia as humid at all - very dry in summer! It does sound like Galicia might suit you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

windwalker said:


> I do not want to move to an expat community. That would seem to negate the reasons for going to Spain. One or two English speaking friends would be good, but I'd hope to make good Spanish friends too.
> 
> I don't really want to live in a beach area. Probably the outskirts of a medium size town with public transportation would be my choice, as long as there were outdoor activities available. I have looked at Lleida and Valladolid, am open to other ideas too, including Galicia. I hate months of heat and humidity so not Andalucia from what I've heard.
> When I lived in Argentina, I took classes, photography, etc., all kinds of things, and made local friends that way. Would this be possible in Spain? I assume that retired professionals in Spain do not sit at home and wait to die. What do they do? Are there activities geared toward seniors?


I live in Andalucía and yes, we do get long hot summers, but inland (where I live) humid? no with a humidity getting down to 15-20%.

When I first arrived, I went along the road and spoke to everybody I encountered (my Spanish was very limited) and now we have so many Spanish acquaintances, that they, themselves marvel that we have been here only 4 years and think it is much longer that they have known us.

There are so many clubs and activities for all ages here in the village, that nobody need feel unwanted or left out of anything. There are even private groups for whom the Ayuntamiento will provide accommodation for example there is a group of about half a dozen women who knit (and talk!) for pleasure and they had part of the classroom in the old (redundant) school in which the art club (ages 4 to 71 [me]) met, until there was another small room available.

Many expats/immigrants do not speak the language and actively avoid getting into conversation with somebody, they think is Spanish and, because, they hear me speaking to the Spaniards in the street in Spanish, always put their heads down and hurry past in case I will get them in conversation in a language that they can't be bothered to learn!

With regard to Galicia - many people will tell you that the people can be like many other Celtic peoples and be rather cold, but if you attempt to speak to them first they will always respond and be quite friendly - the secret as with the Welsh, Cornish and Irish, is to say a few words in their own language (even if it is only good morning) which is much easier with Gallego than it is with Welsh. In fact I find that I can read most documents in Gallego with little difficulty whereas I have a lot more difficulty reading Welsh.

Try this:





Bo serán


----------

